# Spam "Korean War" Fatty



## mr t 59874 (Jan 24, 2013)

Using what was available during the Korean war this unique and delicious Fatty resulted.








Ingredients: One can of Spam rolled out using a one quart bag, cooked rice, shredded cheese, Kimchi and woven smoked sugar cured bacon.

Note:  As the Spam was a little dry, I added 1 tsp. bacon grease, blended and re-rolled.







Ingredients applied after adding bacon grease and blending the spam.







Rolled

Note: At this time this Naked Fatty is ready to eat, go in a smoker / oven or continue.







The smoked sugar cured bacon applied and ready for the 300°oven for 2.5 hours.







Out of the oven







After a 20 minute rest it is ready to be enjoyed.

Note:   My wife who does not care for Spam or Kimchi and I ate the whole thing.


----------



## fagesbp (Jan 24, 2013)

Ok so now I have seen it all! A spam fatty, that's creative. It looks great. I would tear that up. Does the kimchi taste fishy? I have been looking at making some lately but the squid aspect of it scares me a lil lol


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 24, 2013)

Well Mr. T, it looks really good but I'm with your wife on the Kimche.

I must say, that is a first...never seen a Spam fatty before.  

Points for originality!!!


----------



## chef willie (Jan 24, 2013)

Ahhhh, Mr.T......ingenious with the ingredients. That sugar cured bacon looks to be da bomb. Did this beast throw a lot of grease outta the Spam in the oven? I'm not a Spam fan but the jug of Kimchee would be on the endangered list if I had a fork handy.....Willie


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 24, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Well Mr. T, it looks really good but I'm with your wife on the Kimche.
> 
> I must say, that is a first...never seen a Spam fatty before.
> 
> Points for originality!!!





fagesbp said:


> Ok so now I have seen it all! A spam fatty, that's creative. It looks great. I would tear that up. Does the kimchi taste fishy? I have been looking at making some lately but the squid aspect of it scares me a lil lol


Thanks for commenting.

No fishy taste here.  The taste of Kimchi depends on the ingredients.


> Originally Posted by *PGSmoker64*
> 
> 
> I'm with your wife on the Kimche.
> ...


Thanks also.

I know, I know and I understand.  To me, when a person says " I don't like Kimchi " it's like saying " I don't like soup". It all depends on the Ingredients, They just have never enjoyed good Kimchi. While there are several gallons in my cooler, there are many different varieties from 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





spicy hot  to mild, from fresh to aromatic.






Don't give up on it.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 24, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Ahhhh, Mr.T......ingenious with the ingredients.  Did this beast throw a lot of grease outta the Spam in the oven?


Thanks,

No not much although I am glad the mini oven was used, not so much clean-up. Thanks for reminding me, I'm off to look for the 409.


----------



## dls1 (Jan 24, 2013)

That really looks great, Mr. T. Certainly not your run of the mill fatty. I'm kind of neutral on Spam, and can take it or leave it. That said, the combination of your ingredients sounds like it would taste very good.

I keep thinking about how you could make a fortune producing and selling your fatty, whole or by the slice, in Hawaii. With the State's Asian population representing 58% of the total, and the fact that Hawaii has the highest per capita consumption of Spam in the world, your fatty would be an overnight sensation. On average, every man, woman, and child in Hawaii eats 15 cans of Spam annually. Those folks even have an annual festival every Spring known as SpamJam.

Need a business partner?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 24, 2013)

Look great! I never thought of such a thing but now the wheels are turning...a Hawaiian Musubi Fattie...JJ


----------



## linguica (Jan 24, 2013)

Your Spam fattie looks great.      

Spam fattie with kim chee, and maybe a soy sauce/wasabi dip......works for me.   Hawaii wouldn't even be on the map without those foods. A Korean supermarket opened up three blocks from my house and  _have learned much about the _ culture through their food. They have a self-service bar with about 20 different kinds kim chee type foods. Koreans are very fond of chili peppers.


----------



## capntrip (Jan 24, 2013)

points for creativity but I'm with your wife on the spam & Kim chi.....not for me


----------



## dls1 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm thinking that Mr. T's fatty would decimate their musubi industry.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 24, 2013)

dls1 said:


> That really looks great, Mr. T. Certainly not your run of the mill fatty.
> 
> Need a business partner?


Got tickets?


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Thanks for commenting.
> 
> No fishy taste here.  The taste of Kimchi depends on the ingredients.
> 
> ...


Mr. T I've tried it many ways (my stepmother was Korean) and every time I try kimchi it takes days and gallons of booze to get the taste out of my mouth - wait, at least I get some booze...hmmm.

Course, maybe yours is different.  Got a recipe you could share - I'll try almost anything once.

Bill


----------



## hambone1950 (Jan 24, 2013)

Love the idea.! So many people think spam is ultra fatty , yet you had to add bacon fat to moisten. I am adding this to my list of things to smoke on my WSM .
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dls1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Got tickets?


I can get them. Just say when.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 24, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Mr. T I've tried it many ways,  Got a recipe you could share - I'll try almost anything once.
> 
> Bill


Sounds to me your stepmother knew the secret to imbibing.  Would love to spend a week with some one like her. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here is a good start.  In place of squid or fresh oysters, I use fish sauce.  Of course you don’t need to use any.

http://www.maangchi.com/recipe/easy-kimchi

Here would be a good start for anyone who might be intimidated by Kimchi.

Vegetables like this can be eaten alone or in soups, salads or most anything.  Most any vegetables can be used and my wife can’t get enough, must be the lack of red pepper. 

  http://www.nourishingdays.com/2009/07/the-benefits-of-fermented-food-lacto-fermented-vegetables/

Enjoy, Tom


----------



## dward51 (Jan 24, 2013)

Never would have even thought you could roll out a can of spam like that!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 25, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Here is a good start.  In place of squid or fresh oysters, I use fish sauce.  Of course you don’t need to use any.
> 
> http://www.maangchi.com/recipe/easy-kimchi
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 25, 2013)

I have made the first recipe and while it is good it is REALLY Garlic Forward. That is pretty much all you could taste even after a couple of weeks. I would suggest 1/2 or even 1/4 the amount then adjust to your taste. Great recipe though and like Mr.T said if the Squid is not your thing just leave it out and add extra Fish Sauce or even some Anchovy or Anchovy Paste...JJ


----------

